# Induced draft-Fied power venter question



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

I see Field controls offers a stainless steel residential 4" venter along with the standard aluminum one for about $100 more (Supply house.com)
Wondering what exactly which part is stainless and different from standard model.
I only see them go 8-12 years anyway before the motor goes (even using their 2-3 drops of $21.00 oil every year or a motor mounting bracket breaks or a mouse gets caught in the wheel 
Anyone see the benefit to paying the extra $100 for the so called stainless version? 
Thanks!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I guess you answered your own question. It's not worth it. The only water heaters I see lasting a long time anymore are therma-flow everhot indirects. Bock oil fired ones seem to last too. For propane I think it's a crap shoot when you get to the semi-condensing models as the flue gas rots them out so you can pretty much pick any name brand one and expect no more than 10 years out of it.


I always cry a little when someone takes out an old stainless electric water heater to switch to something more "efficient". The ones that are actually good stainless alloys and last for 50 years or more. They don't make real stainless water heaters anymore.


One of these days I am going to make my own and have it spray foamed 4" thick and undervolt the heating elements a bit so they last forever!


----------

